# LED Headlight bulb install



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Very interested. Looking forward to seeing outcome. Are they going in the stockers? And are you running any upgraded bulbs or just base? Just looking for a comparison

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

Are you installing these in your factory reflector housings?


Nick C.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Sub'd for output shots. 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

yes they are h13 bulbs going into the stock housings. 

I decided to try this before doing the harness mod. As these bulbs use less current than the stock bulbs. The inadequate stock wiring should be enough to power these LED bulbs. 

I have my reservations. since there are 2 LEDs on this bulb (one for High beam and one for low Beam) the Low beam bulb will be installed in the up position. and reflect down, and the High beam will be on the bottom of the housing reflecting up. I think the reason why people say they have a defined cutoff is because a single LED will not shine the opposite direction. therefore only half the housing will be lit up. While in a stock halogen there will be some light that shines the opposite direction. Also LEDs are generally non-focused. So This is purely experimental on my part.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

TBH I'm not real confident in this company's setup.... Pics will be interesting.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok I did the install. Took about 20 mins. Would have took less time if I was not taking pictures.

stock halogen photos
Low Beam

High Beam


stock halogen installed




Drivers side installation



LED Driver installed 



Drivers side LED Installed


comparison
Low Beam


High Beam



Passenger side LED Driver installed



Passenger side Led installed



Pre adjustment
Low Beams



High Beams




Half-ass driveway adjustment
Low Beam



High Beam


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

The color looks great but I think time will tell on these. How long will the bulbs last before they burnout. Also, you're sitting really close to the garage door so all the light is getting "captured" ... What will they look like on the open road?


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

The bad

I am not really happy with the focus point at the same distance as the halogens. I will have to take the car to a better more level location so I can see them at a distance to see if they are just focused better at a longer distance. my guess is NO. But they are already installed so I am going to check it out. The LEDs have a hot spot where the Halogens seem to have an even spread of light. I am wondering if this would be different in another housing. I fear not as if the housing is meant for Halogens then I am sure I will get the same result. I will give it a few days test drive ( I have 7 days to return them) 

The good. 

I like the color temp of this bulb better than the yellow of the halogen. This color temp makes street signs glow from a long distance away. They also make Deer Eyeballs glow from a long distance away. (Main reason changing to LED) I will see how that look after I test drive them to work a few times.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> The color looks great but I think time will tell on these. How long will the bulbs last before they burnout. Also, you're sitting really close to the garage door so all the light is getting "captured" ... What will they look like on the open road?


Life says 30,000 hours. However That is life not how long will they keep their color. 

They are lifetime warranty, But I am not sure if that includes maintaining their color. 

Yes That is what i was thinking I was too close. But the halogen at that close distance looks pretty even. I have to hold out my final decision on these until I check them further back. I was in my driveway and my bumper was in the road blocking the sidewalk. It is as far away as I could go without getting into traffic. Also I am at an angle so I could not adjust them properly. I have to get on some flat ground to make a proper adjustment.


before anyone points this out. I know that they are still pointed a little higher than the stock halogens. I have plans to take it to a flat Parking lot and make the adjustments properly


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

I installed my Sylvania ZXE bulbs this last Thursday. They look to be the exact same color output as these. What is the distance on these bulbs? Do you get a farther throw or just a different color? 
I really like my ZXE bulbs, but I know that they will only last a year(just under 9000 hours) in DRL headlights because I have been using them for many years. 30000 or around 3.5 years is a great life for a bulb!


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

DJSW said:


> I installed my Sylvania ZXE bulbs this last Thursday. They look to be the exact same color output as these. What is the distance on these bulbs? Do you get a farther throw or just a different color?
> I really like my ZXE bulbs, but I know that they will only last a year(just under 9000 hours) in DRL headlights because I have been using them for many years. 30000 or around 3.5 years is a great life for a bulb!


That is still to be determined. I will know that on Monday when I travel down that dark Deer filled canopy on the wart to work. 

It looks to me that they are focused farther down the road. as they are still hot spots at the same distance as the Halogens were spread. I am hoping that they will see farther down the road.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Compare the clean cut off of stock compared to LED. same issue as HID. all that glare 5ft from the door. Translate that to 50ft on the highway. 
No good. Thx for trying though lol. Now we can direct newbs to here for why LEDS are bad lol. At least as low beams. 



Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I had a similar set installed in my cruze and hated it. No matter how I adjusted it, I couldn't see anything a few feet in the front of the car. I guess they weren't bright enough or the beam isn't focused correctly. Either way I couldn't see anything at night! These could be good. In the correct housing.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> Compare the clean cut off of stock compared to LED. same issue as HID. all that glare 5ft from the door. Translate that to 50ft on the highway.
> No good. Thx for trying though lol. Now we can direct newbs to here for why LEDS are bad lol. At least as low beams.
> 
> 
> ...




Only really good thing about it for me is it did not take much time and effort to install and they will come out as easily as they went in. I have not seen very many LED housings and I don't expect to see any designed to fit the CTD. I may try the ZXE bulbs. However I see a wiring mod coming in my future.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Very interesting post. I thought LEDs lasted a lot longer than that though. Lifetime warranty is good.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok I completely goofed up this install.

I thought these bulbs only go into the housing one way. Apparently not. I noticed when I was driving in to work this morning That when I turned on my high beams the light shined lower on the road. Looks like I installed them upside down. This would mean that the LED was in the wrong position in the reflector. 

Teach me to do this after a long day when I was dead tired. LOL

Tonight I will take pics of the light pattern with the bulbs correctly installed. I will probably have to adjust them again as well. I was wondering why I had to adjust them lower after installing the LED bulbs.


----------



## Grr (May 14, 2014)

So?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

I must know the outcome!


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Spill man! Did they work better!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

I've seen these on vans at work. But they have a plate between the lower and upper part of the housing. So all you see is the upper part of the housing lit up.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## btreu1 (Apr 24, 2015)

msav said:


> Ok I completely goofed up this install.
> 
> I thought these bulbs only go into the housing one way. Apparently not. I noticed when I was driving in to work this morning That when I turned on my high beams the light shined lower on the road. Looks like I installed them upside down. This would mean that the LED was in the wrong position in the reflector.
> 
> ...


So, how did the lights work after you rotated them 180 degrees?


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Did you ever get this completed @msav?



msav said:


> Ok I completely goofed up this install.
> 
> I thought these bulbs only go into the housing one way. Apparently not. I noticed when I was driving in to work this morning That when I turned on my high beams the light shined lower on the road. Looks like I installed them upside down. This would mean that the LED was in the wrong position in the reflector.
> 
> ...


----------



## otacon122 (Sep 2, 2015)

Here's my LED setup:




















Factory wiring, CANBUS wiring harness included. Picture on the right is low beams only. Did not test the high beams yet.

Here's the linky: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XBLHMM9?tag=vs-auto-convert-amazon-20


----------



## Jetmike747 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hhm, they look super bright. Were there any fitment issues with the cooling assembly on the back of the bulb? I know there isn't much room behind the driver side headlight on the gen 1.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Glare city.


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

Jetmike747 said:


> Hhm, they look super bright. Were there any fitment issues with the cooling assembly on the back of the bulb? I know there isn't much room behind the driver side headlight on the gen 1.


I installed these as well on my gen 1 and no issues. It is tight, I just pulled out the windshield washer fluid tube to install, then put it back in and done. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

